
Ask HN: Are unicode symbols allowed in domain names? - shade23
A search of web whatsapp on google yields :
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.whatsapp.com&#x2F;&#x2F;en.
I wonder if these symbols can be part of the Rest API &#x2F; Domain name?
======
scott_karana
Punycode-encoded Unicode characters can be rendered correctly, depending on
whether the TLD in question allows them. Not all TLDs allow punycode, and even
those that do limit the allowed codepoints for security reasons.

This should get you started:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalized_domain_name](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalized_domain_name)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IDN_homograph_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IDN_homograph_attack)

------
Albright
[http://[poop](http://\[poop) emoji].la (HN seems to filter it out)

